# Cost of living in Subic area or Clark Pampanga



## LhayD (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi to everyone here 

I would like to ask if you can help me to know on how much is the cost of living now around Subic Bay area or in near Clark Air Base Pampanga area.. I've been in Thailand but not in the Philippines.. But as far as i heard Philippines is one of the best place to settle.. Well it that depends on the person of course..
I would like to have some ideas before i go to visit Philippines. As long as the location will be nearer the beach and not so far to the city central if i can have a small business to start.. 
1. Cost of Living in general (monthly rental, electric, food cost etc..)
2. What kind of business that i can start that can keep me from day to day basis. (coffee and internet shop in some malls?) or food chain store?)

Thank you and have a lovely week ^_^


----------



## LhayD (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there  thank you so much for reply.. I thought i won't get any response still.. ;-) Pattaya wow!! but i think when it come's to beaches Philippines is uncomparerable too when it come's to beauty, like the people isn't? well not everybody ofcourse..  atleast i will have idea now that u told me about the cost of living there around Angeles City. Most probably i'm thingking about coffee and net.shop to start with.. I'm not looking for a mansion house to stay.. A good and safe area, a purnished house for a couple will be great. again thank you so much my friend.. Have a nice day!!


----------



## davym14 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Tequila & Lhayd,

Thats some great insight into living costs . Thank you.

Where would be considered the technology capital of the Philippines ? Makati?

Also , is it easy to get a three - four month rental of an apartment there?

Davym


----------



## LhayD (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Gene and Viol

Thank you again  The fact that I will be visiting first time in the Philippines makes get excited already... Having thought about what you've said.. I want to go in some other places as well.. Zambales will be great too.. 
AC is the "red light district" and "tourist attractions".. haha!! i like that line Gene  I would most probably love to be a little far from this city lights. ;-) Less headache :boxing: but not bad to have a little tour on the Clark or AC Malls or market from time to time i guess.. Being said that I was thinking on having a motorcycle driving lesson's..  What do u think Gene? or to have a small car like the one that most of the local's using? (e.g tricycle, or small owner type jeepney) I was thinking to rent and hire a driver when i will come there whenever i want to go somewhere.. so it will be more convinient and more have time to explore the places and people at the same time since I'll be coming alone on my first vacation in the Philippines. I'm looking forward to see my early retirement and having a little business to run in the Philippines with my girlfriend. Oh by the way she's also a Filipina but she doesn't have any idea on what's going on out there from being not home for a such a long time.    
Wow!! $50 a month on your house rent?!? Gene, maybe you can find me one!!  I don't care driving even for an hour to be in the beach if the community that i will be staying is safe and friendly. Have a blessed Sunday my friend.. again thank you.. till next time 

God bless

LhayD


----------



## LhayD (Mar 4, 2013)

Gene and Viol,

I can't reply on that thread  it's because i'm not active member yet.. i guess... so here i wrote my reply.. Hope you can read it  I really appreciate it!  thank you again.. 

Regards

LhayD


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thomas66 said:


> good question, useless thread


Here is my .02 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...u-were-me-where-would-you-go.html#post1002466


----------

